# My orchestral synthesizer music



## Marcel Gherman (Dec 1, 2013)

I wish to present you a suite of some of my best compositions that combine orchestral elements with custom made synthesizer sounds:




And also a recent minialbum called "Hymn To Planet Earth", consisting of contrapunct-based synthesizer pieces combined with Public Domain speeches of historical leaders:
https://archive.org/details/MegatoneHymn
My blog with an immense resource of links and info about my musical and literary activities:
http://marcelgherman.blogspot.com


----------

